# [EBAY] Nintendo e-Reader: Good price or not?



## loco365 (May 12, 2015)

I'm sure this is the right place, but I'm looking to get an e-Reader for my GBA for science. I've found one for $12.12 + $7.95 shipping in CAD ($9.99 + $6.55 shipping USD). Is this really a good price, or can I get any better? It's the cheapest I can find on eBay, and I've looked around the city to get one to no avail. I've considered looking here for one but I hardly doubt anyone has one that they'd be willing to part ways with.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2015)

I'd just go for it. It's pretty cheap regardless, and they aren't the easiest to find anymore anywhere but online. Holding out for the chance to save $2 or $3 doesn't seem particularly worthwhile to me.

Edit: Although, if you want to be patient to try to save those extra dollars, this one is set up for an auction that ends in about a day and a half. I'm somewhat doubting anybody will actually bid on it, so it may be your chance to snag one a bit on the cheaper.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 12, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I'm sure this is the right place, but I'm looking to get an e-Reader for my GBA for science. I've found one for $12.12 + $7.95 shipping in CAD ($9.99 + $6.55 shipping USD). Is this really a good price, or can I get any better? It's the cheapest I can find on eBay, and I've looked around the city to get one to no avail. I've considered looking here for one but I hardly doubt anyone has one that they'd be willing to part ways with.


 
Does it come with any cards?


----------



## Wellington2k (May 12, 2015)

If you do get it, I highly suggest getting Mario Party e. I purchased it at my local game store brand new for $25, and that was a very good price. So if you find it for around that price, jump on it!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'd just go for it. It's pretty cheap regardless, and they aren't the easiest to find anymore anywhere but online. Holding out for the chance to save $2 or $3 doesn't seem particularly worthwhile to me.
> 
> Edit: Although, if you want to be patient to try to save those extra dollars, this one is set up for an auction that ends in about a day and a half. I'm somewhat doubting anybody will actually bid on it, so it may be your chance to snag one a bit on the cheaper.


 
People usually wait until the last few minutes of the auction to bid, so they can get a better price.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> People usually wait until the last few minutes of the auction to bid, so they can get a better price.


I know, but this isn't exactly a high demand item that people will be sniping. More auctions go to completion without a single bid than they do actually getting bid on, especially when it comes to more obscure, low demand items like the GBA E-Reader.


----------



## migles (May 12, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I know, but this isn't exactly a high demand item that people will be sniping. More auctions go to completion without a single bid than they do actually getting bid on, especially when it comes to more obscure, low demand items like the GBA E-Reader.


but a e-reader is on my wish list, how can it be so low demanded?


----------



## Fishaman P (May 12, 2015)

At my local game stores in Wisconsin, eReaders go for about $6 USD. Take that as you will.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> At my local game stores in Wisconsin, eReaders go for about $6 USD. Take that as you will.


 
Either they're abundant in Wisconsin, or they're trying to get rid of them. Maybe both.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 12, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> At my local game stores in Wisconsin, eReaders go for about $6 USD. Take that as you will.


That's good at my local gaming store they over charge like f


----------

